# Living in |UK , need to do anything re Obamacare



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi

My wife is filing streamlined and quick question, as we live in UK is there anything to do in relation to not having to have obamacare / health cover as not living in Uk

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, for IRS filings, there is an additional form you file (form 8965 I think it is) where you claim an exemption from the mandatory health insurance (it's exemption C for those of us living overseas). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

